# Eye problem. Help!!



## t-man (Mar 15, 2007)

I just bought a Serrasalmus manueli off someone and didn't notice it had a little patch of white inside it's eye by it's pupil. Could this be a start of something or some kind of physical damage? What should I treat it with so it doesn't lose it's eye. When I get more time I will take a picture, but for now what should I do. It's eye shows no swelling or any other damage and is clear and not cloudy except for a little patch of white on the inside. I have already treated it with melafix and some metronidazole for the time being until someone says different.

Thanks for any help


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

ANything like this?

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...p;#entry2118111

Or this

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...p;#entry2136564


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

WATER CHANGE

couple other things that help w/ that are aquarium salt or melafix


----------



## t-man (Mar 15, 2007)

here is a pic


----------



## t-man (Mar 15, 2007)

ttt


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

do you have a clear divider in that tank? my sanchezi's eye became cloudy after i put a divider in his tank.... it hink its from him rubbing his eye on the divider trying to get into the other side.


----------



## t-man (Mar 15, 2007)

GoJamieGo said:


> do you have a clear divider in that tank? my sanchezi's eye became cloudy after i put a divider in his tank.... it hink its from him rubbing his eye on the divider trying to get into the other side.


I bought it off a guy that had a divider in the tank but the damage looks like its on the inside of the eye.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

traumatic said:


> WATER CHANGE
> 
> couple other things that help w/ that are aquarium salt or melafix


Salt and melafix.


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

yes, go ahead with some salt, 1 small spoon (thè dimension) each 30 liters of water (approximately 6-g) and rais the temp till 28 degree. keep the water clean. and make a water change after 4-5 days treatment. pay attenction if you see that white spot in the eye moving. if it's so, that could be a worm.
Tommy

PS try to make a clearer pic...this one suchs


----------



## t-man (Mar 15, 2007)

I was told by the lfs that if the damage is in the eye it probably won't heal. Could this be true?


----------



## meemo (Jan 24, 2006)

t-man said:


> I was told by the lfs that if the damage is in the eye it probably won't heal. Could this be true?


ya man they dont grow that back
[/quote]
hey little stuff heals over but loss of it no it wont

hpoe it helps a little bud


----------



## t-man (Mar 15, 2007)

Is this picture any better? I have treated him for a week with no signs of improvement. But it's not any worse either.Could it be a gas bubble? Or maybe something like a scar from scraping it.


----------

